# Alternative Internet Service Providers and Television



## davext

Hi All,

I was hoping I could get some recommendations on this. I'm moving into a new house in Markham, 9th line and 16th area and I was hoping to take this opportunity to unlatch myself from Rogers. I've heard of Arcanac, Teksavvy, Velcom, and Primus for internet. Any preferences?

Also for TV, what are my alternatives? Should I just get an antenna and see what HD channels I can pick up for free? Any other low cost or borderline legitimate options?


I also need to factor in that I'm on a pretty good Rogers cell phone plan right now and probably going to sign another 3 year contract for the new iphone, so I need to consider bundle pricing discounts.

Thanks!


----------



## gibor365

I'm dealing with similar tasks  In the end of October my not bad contract with Rogers customer retention (cable TV + internet) is coming to end. I called then on weekend and they don't want to give me similar package. They advise me to call end of September for probable good packages. Anyway I started to consider alternatives to Rogers. I search several forums and so far the best reviews I read about Teksavvy. The problem that I have to buy modem and pay activation fees.
There is also provider Distributel... my cousin has it for 4 months and likes it, but there toooo many negative reviews on the Web.
For cable TV , if I won't get current discount, I'm thinking to try terk HDTV antenna (heard it's the best one) and different ppl getting from 8 to 20 HD chaneels for free and also I want to connect russian streaming TV that cost just $10/months with 70 channels...
Please let me know if you have more info...


----------



## bayview

I just cancelled Rogers cable internet and signed up with Teksavvy cable 28 plan which will resume next month? I left because i wanted more bandwidth and faster speed although Rogers counteroffered with a slight increase of my monthly bill by upping me from 6OGB to 300GB at the Express plan. I dont have cable tv nor fixed line. I did not checked out the other smaller providers that you mentioned. 

This link shows comments of people who have switched to Teksavvy - not overwhemingly good reviews.

http://www.canadianisp.ca/cgi-bin/isp_comment_totals.cgi?f=Comments&ispid=50

So far my experinence with Tek has been good but the real test is from hereon as i have signed up and modem is on the way. I am also currently researching on routers that would go well with the modem. 

Im sorry i did not address your queries specifically. Hopefully u will find it helpful if you are thinking about Tek.

I


----------



## andrewf

I'm with acanac. I can't complain too much. My one gripe is that their modem died. I was on the phone for ages to get through to a rep, and they offered to ship a replacement. I stupidly asked if I could pick it up from their office nearby. They said yes, and they would contact me when it was available (they should just have stacks of modems lying around). The next day I said nuts to this and went to Canada Computers and bought a DSL modem for 30 or 40 bucks. I never did hear back from them...


----------



## gibor365

"This link shows comments of people who have switched to Teksavvy - not overwhemingly good reviews." - reviews for Acamac and Distributel even worse... imho most of the posts of the unhappy customers 
I'm just wondering if down speed varies significantly among different providers for the same package?

btw, regarding speed.... for my current Rogers cable internet I did test with http://speedtest.net/ and Rogers speed check -> in both cases I got aroung 35 mbps, however when i did the same time test with http://www.bandwidthplace.com/ -> I got only 11 mbps  (even repeated it several times -> same numbers).
Could anybody please explain me this huge difference?


----------



## Jim9guitars

If you want to research your antenna options you can find out all you need to know at this forum http://digitalhome.ca/forum/index.php including a signal map where you enter your address and any other details like antenna height etc., and it generates a graph showing what channels you are most likely to get. There are also a number of very helpful, knowledgeable people willing to answer questions.


----------



## gibor365

Jim9guitars said:


> If you want to research your antenna options you can find out all you need to know at this forum http://digitalhome.ca/forum/index.php including a signal map where you enter your address and any other details like antenna height etc., and it generates a graph showing what channels you are most likely to get. There are also a number of very helpful, knowledgeable people willing to answer questions.


It's awesome...but I couldn't find "where I enter your address..." , Can you pls give link to this thread?


----------



## Jim9guitars

gibor said:


> It's awesome...but I couldn't find "where I enter your address..." , Can you pls give link to this thread?


I had to ask where that was too, it's right here http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=90

If you post a link of your results to the OTA Reception Results section the experts will give you advice on what type of antenna etc.....


----------



## iherald

I use teksaavy, first DSL now cable. Good service, and a nice price. I would recommend.


----------



## Toronto.gal

iherald said:


> I use teksaavy, first DSL now cable. Good service, and a nice price. I would recommend.


Have had TekSavvy for a couple of years now & no major complaints thus far, except that I think they used to do upgrades sometimes during the day, but not for a long time now.

*Davext:* with a simple antenna, I get 18 channels [locals + Americans], which is way more than we need or have time for. My only regret is not having had cancelled cable years ago; what a waste of money it had been since we hardly watched television then & now, except for a few shows/channels.


----------



## davext

Toronto.gal said:


> Have had TekSavvy for a couple of years now & no major complaints thus far, except that I think they used to do upgrades sometimes during the day, but not for a long time now.
> 
> *Davext:* with a simple antenna, I get 18 channels [locals + Americans], which is way more than we need or have time for. My only regret is not having had cancelled cable years ago; what a waste of money it had been since we hardly watched television then & now, except for a few shows/channels.


My main concern is with the cable as my wife is nursing our new born, she needs some entertainment and she's off for the full year.

I think I'm going to at least try the antenna before I sign up for a cable package.

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Well, depending on the baby's sleep pattern, what your wife will need most, is sleep.  

Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> Have had TekSavvy for a couple of years now & no major complaints thus far, except that I think they used to do upgrades sometimes during the day, but not for a long time now.
> 
> *Davext:* with a simple antenna, I get 18 channels [locals + Americans], which is way more than we need or have time for. My only regret is not having had cancelled cable years ago; what a waste of money it had been since we hardly watched television then & now, except for a few shows/channels.


T.Gal , do you live in appartment? in which area? I've never heard that anyone has so many channels with Antenna! 

BTW, Hag Sameah


----------



## Toronto.gal

Yes, I live in a condo. 

I think good reception depends a lot on factors such as elevation, location, structure, etc. I face SE & CN tower is not too far, so I guess that helps. As the saying goes, 'location, location, location'. :encouragement: 

Hag Sameah/Gut Yontiff back at you! :wink:


----------



## bayview

Some useful info for first timers thinking of switching:

http://m.theglobeandmail.com/techno...my-tv-for-free/article1390955/?service=mobile

http://m.theglobeandmail.com/techno...r-someone-else/article4180150/?service=mobile


----------



## Jim9guitars

bayview said:


> Some useful info for first timers thinking of switching:
> 
> http://m.theglobeandmail.com/techno...my-tv-for-free/article1390955/?service=mobile
> 
> http://m.theglobeandmail.com/techno...r-someone-else/article4180150/?service=mobile


Excellent article, I went with a cheap indoor digital antenna, and while I live in a smaller center and don't get near as many channels as a T.O. dweller would, it's enough. It's amazing how fast you get used to not surfing endlessly through cooking/sports/fashion/news/foreign language etc...and you can always check the weather or a breaking news story online. I do more activities away from the couch now, as does my college-age daughter, who had absolutely no problem with the change. I strongly suggest that anyone wanting to learn more check out the link to the digital forum I posted earlier in this thread, it covers OTA TV and many other areas such as internet TV etc.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Jim9guitars said:


> It's amazing how fast you get used to not surfing endlessly through cooking/sports/fashion/news/foreign language etc....


Indeed! We keep proving that humans are more adaptable than dinosaurs were.  

I had cancelled all Rogers services 2 years ago [and Bell previous to that] due to numerous problems I had with both; prior to that, I had never heard of TekSavvy for example, so sometimes having problems is not all that bad as it educates & opens a consumer's eye.


----------



## gibor365

Disconnecting Rogers...need new cable ISP...together with TekSavvy, considering Acanac and Distributel. Is anybody using those? (T.gal - I know about you


----------



## andrewf

gibor, I'm with acanc, See my post on the first page. Overall, I'm satisfied with them. I'm very happy with the thousands of dollars I've saved using their services over the Bell/Rogers duopoly.


----------



## gibor365

Yesterday finally Rogers accepted our 30 days cancelation Cable TV and Internet notice. I spend combined 5-6 hours on the phone in order to get this service cancelled! Hours they put you on hold and hours trying to convince you to stay. At the end , it figures that only my wife can cancel it. I even asked rep to make a note in order no trying to convince my wife to stay as we considered all options. Still, when my wife called they started to convince her to stay...my wife was on edge of nervous breakdown from pressure she got.... I should've interfere and ...finally we got confirmation cancelation number.
Looks like rogers reps getting bad performance review if they set up cancelation, thus they trying to extend .... ask to call next day , next week etc.
I'll Rogers to put pressure on other customers, I'll be better off collecting dividends from their shares 

andrew, yes , I read your post... just wanted to hear more opinions... I'm still in pending position.... did research on the web, a little more Acamac customers are unhappy compares to TekSavvy... I dropped Distributel option as too many negative reviews...
Acamac is cheaper only if I sign at least 6 or 12 months prepaid contract ... and I don't like so much such contracts...also heard that and their support department does not open on the weekend...


----------



## Toronto.gal

Gibor, it comes to who do you trust, Andrew, your cousin or me? :biggrin:

Do your own DD and good luck.


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> Gibor, it comes to who do you trust,
> 
> Do your own DD and good luck.


"In God we trust" 

Sorry, my English is bad....what is it DD?! Except ticker of Dupont and Direct Deposit have no idea what r u talkin' about


----------



## andrewf

Due diligence.


----------



## bayview

My Rogers,s termination was easy, maybe mine was small ticket - just cable internet. But it annoys me that I no longer can check my daily internet usage until termination day early Oct. Anyone got similar experience?


----------



## gibor365

bayview said:


> My Rogers,s termination was easy, maybe mine was small ticket - just cable internet. But it annoys me that I no longer can check my daily internet usage until termination day early Oct. Anyone got similar experience?


My termination day Oct 21, notified them yeaterday and today I also cannot acces Usage details, get error "We are currently experiencing problems accessing your account and therefore cannot complete your request at this time. We apologize for this inconvenience. Please try again later. " What a jerks!


----------



## gibor365

Called Rogers on weekend....and even rep couldn't tell me what was my usage! The only way i figured it out, when I went live on chat ... btw, if your termination in the middle of the months -> you still has monthly quote (it's not prorated)


----------



## smihaila

I'm using start.ca for high-speed cable internet service (better than eyeSurf, teksavvy and Distributel - all those being tested/used before). And voip.ms for all my voip-based phone needs (which is the technical geeks' paradise).

Everything works as expected and they are services I can rely on.

For sat reception: Genpix Skywalker-2 plus SichoPVR plus a home-theater DYI pc with a decent video card.
And a ping-pong table in my garage, bought used. I can afford keeping it in the garage simply because I don't own a car. Going by bicycle to work when warm and by bus otherwise.


----------



## MrMatt

I switched to Teksavvy Cable from Rogers for internet.
As soon as I got my teksavvy modem, I installed it, got the service running and returned the rogers modem to their store.

I'm happy, the service is about the same speed, and the higher quota, at a lower price. The modem rental isn't a really big deal and paid for itself in a few months.
I also got netflix, which would have been hugely expensive with Rogers service.

There was one hiccup with the service being poor, which they blamed rogers, but otherwise it's been fast.

Another big benefit is I think their tech support is better. They don't freak out when I call and say I'm on linux, they just have me connect to the modems admin panel, and check the signal information numbers to determine if it is me, or the connection.


----------



## bettyboop

Excuse my ignorance but, is this quota like a cap on how much one can download a month or is it internet usage as in time spent online? Would someone be kind enough to clue me in.


----------



## bayview

@betty. It is a monthly cap. Usually each internet plan has a monthly cap eg X GB usage per month. Any excess is usually chargeable depending on the provider.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist

MrMatt said:


> There was one hiccup with the service being poor, which they blamed rogers, but otherwise it's been fast.
> 
> Another big benefit is I think their tech support is better.


I've been overall happy with Teksavvy. When we recently moved to a new residence, moving Teksavvy DSL was not smooth at all. On the day they were supposed to move, they called and said they couldn't do it because Bell hadn't moved the home phone yet. So, we had to wait one more week for the service to be moved. I suppose this could happen at any service provider but this was my first negative experience at Teksavvy.


----------



## My Own Advisor

I've got Rogers (still), talked them into $35 taxes in for 80 GB and up to 18 Mbps of download speed. Not too bad. I've heard very good things about Teksavvy and the prices are great.


----------



## Tom Dl

I was talking to a friend who lives in the US NY/NJ. He says pretty much everything down there is unlimited, and high speed. Any talk of unlimited happening here?


----------



## andrewf

Unlimited is available from Third Party ISPs like TekSavvy and Acanac.

Apparently some US ISPs are starting to introduce data caps. Hopefully Google's Fibre service puts the fear of god in ISPs and makes them shape up. Google doesn't want to do a full, nation-wide roll-out, but why shouldn't it? Or do it as a spin-off venture?


----------

